# How to get started from zero?



## leet (Feb 18, 2007)

So, just like 5 mins ago t-shirt selling idea popped up in my mind and after a little Google search I've bumped into this site. I'm Gökhan from Turkey. I wanna setup an online t-shirt store. Design and programming of the site is no problem since I'm a webmaster already. But I don't have an idea how to get started. At first I thought I would just find some t-shirt selling affliate, and sell affliates' products and earn based on commissions. But later I noticed the fun point of this business is selling your own designs. So I wanna sell my own designs. Where should I start? I read about tax, I'm a Turkish citizen, but my site will be selling t-shirts all around the world. What are the tax issues in these circumstances? I really am open to any help that you can provide me. Thanks.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Gökhan, welcome to the T-Shirt Forums!

Here are some posts that should help you get started:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t9938.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t4420.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t12161.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t9250.html

After reading through those threads, if you have any specific questions, just let us know


----------



## leet (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks, I read them all.

I feel like starting my business with PrintMojo. Is it a good choice for the start? I checked CafePress but PrintMojo's products look better to me. And as I see there is no price difference almost. Is there a difference between CafePress and PrintMojo that will affect a new starting business which I don't see?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

leet said:


> I feel like starting my business with PrintMojo. Is it a good choice for the start?


Yes.



leet said:


> Is there a difference between CafePress and PrintMojo that will affect a new starting business which I don't see?


Yes: CafePress is print on demand, so there are no upfront costs. PrintMojo you purchase your inventory in advance, so you'll need to spend some money upfront to get started.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Yes: CafePress is print on demand, so there are no upfront costs. PrintMojo you purchase your inventory in advance, so you'll need to spend some money upfront to get started.


In addition to this, CafePress uses Direct to Garment printing and Heat Transfers and PrintMojo uses screen printing and embroidery (which is why PrintMojo requires purchasing inventory in advance).


----------



## leet (Feb 18, 2007)

I decided the best option for me to start with is SpreadShirt. I will search on forum and try to find something about their printing quality  Too bad they don't have Turkey at sign-up forum though  I was planning to do this job with my girlfriend anyway, and I think I can sign-up with her info since she's from Sweden. Would it be a problem?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

leet said:


> I decided the best option for me to start with is SpreadShirt. I will search on forum and try to find something about their printing quality  Too bad they don't have Turkey at sign-up forum though  I was planning to do this job with my girlfriend anyway, and I think I can sign-up with her info since she's from Sweden. Would it be a problem?


You might be able to signup for spreadshirt in Turkey at spreadshirt.de (They started in Europe). They also have spreadshirt.eu and spreadshirt.net


----------

